# Padding!



## shadowcat (May 13, 2018)

Padding was a big part of me as it was the only way I could live my fantasies. I would love to hear your experiences.

Around the age of six or seven, after being fascinated by weight gain on others, I started to fantasize about getting fat myself. The weird feelings I got were more intense. So intense, I convinced my childhood friends to play games in which I was the fat character. I remember loving the feeling. Looking down seeing a belly bulging out, how thick I felt, and feeling my belly rest on my lap, gave me a sense of heart racing excitement which could have been some form of arousal. I could not understand why I liked/wanted this.

Around 9, I started doing it in private in the dead of night. I was starting a quest to make it look and feel as realistic as possible. At 12, I was slowly gathering materials such as sweat pants and special pillows. Eventually, I finally got the weight and jiggle I desired when I filled a beach ball with water. But it was so heavy it kept falling out. I got a hold of a one piece swim suit to hold everything together. Over it I wore a flesh colored shirt, even going as far as to sew a bellybutton on it. I basically built my own fat suit.
Late 12, my first sexual experience happened while padding. Since then, all my padding sessions had to end that way.

I padded up every chance I knew I would be alone for hours at a time. My curiosity led me to leave my room to my parents room so I could see myself in their wall high mirror. Looking at myself in my fattened form the feeling was other worldly. I often loss track of time watching myself sitting and laying to exercising to eating. I got more daring and started roaming around the house living like a fat person. 

Then one day at 17, after a few day of false alarm noises, I became reckless. I was in my parents room in a state of fullness and arousal the world faded away. I was imagining being full after being fed by someone. I was then jolted back to reality. My family came home earlier than expected! They were already in and I couldn't run to my room. I could hear my heartbeat in my ears as I bolted to the bathroom all padded up. My parents talked to me asking about my day through the bathroom door. I answered calmly. I took everything off and his it under the sink and snuck to my room in a towel. 

I felt so strange. This is not normal, I thought. I still was in a state of panic. Under the darkness, I threw away everything I had relating to this fetish- padding clothes, stories I wrote, and drawings. Ending a weird chapter of my life.

This whole time I though I was the only one. Never had a clue that there were others. I still had the occasional fantasy. It wasn't until I was 23 I found this place.


----------



## curtis (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes, *very* familiar. I started at about 4 or 5. Forced feeding and weight gain scenarios from cartoons and television fueled my early imagination. In these nascent fantasies, I would be a girl who is fattened against her will. I am certain that my first organisms were a product of padding role-play. A favorite resource was my mother's panty hose. The fear of detection only added to the excitement. There were, of course, a number of close calls. 

I continued into adolescence and adulthood. I don't remember exactly when I finally stopped fantasizing I was a fat woman and embraced the concept/fantasy of a girlfriend/wife who would be my feeder. In my 30s I started going out padded in public -- to weight-loss clinics, bakeries, diners, and bars. I usually found myself very invisible. On one or two occasions I felt I had been identified as being in costume -- when I was particularly thin and my angular face didn't reconcile with my torso. 

Gaining almost 40 pounds in my 40s, I developed just enough of a shadow of a double chin that I was more convincing in my presentation. 

I would *love *to invest in a realistic, professional fat suit and be subjected to a professional make-over artist, at least once. However, I don't believe my wife would understand this kink, so I keep it under wraps.

My wife has "struggled" with her weight since the age of 12, and this past year she is proud to have gone from a size 16+ to a size 10. I think the fat fetish would alarm her, and we already have enough problems with our relationship.


----------



## kawazoo (Jan 4, 2019)

I had a similar experience in childhood, taking padding from something I did around others without reservation to something I realized was unusual, and needed to be private. When I was little I would casually pad at home, but it quickly became something I only did in private once I noticed that nobody else I knew seemed nearly as fascinated by fat as I was. Around 11 or 12 (forget exactly when) is when it first took on a sexual tone, because that's when I realized that the excitement I felt was arousal. I've had my share of close calls as well, some just as close as yours! Though I never threw out my padding gear in an attempt to rid myself of the kink.


----------



## shadowcat (Jan 22, 2019)

curtis said:


> Yes, *very* familiar. I started at about 4 or 5. Forced feeding and weight gain scenarios from cartoons and television fueled my early imagination. In these nascent fantasies, I would be a girl who is fattened against her will. I am certain that my first organisms were a product of padding role-play. A favorite resource was my mother's panty hose. The fear of detection only added to the excitement. There were, of course, a number of close calls.
> 
> I continued into adolescence and adulthood. I don't remember exactly when I finally stopped fantasizing I was a fat woman and embraced the concept/fantasy of a girlfriend/wife who would be my feeder. In my 30s I started going out padded in public -- to weight-loss clinics, bakeries, diners, and bars. I usually found myself very invisible. On one or two occasions I felt I had been identified as being in costume -- when I was particularly thin and my angular face didn't reconcile with my torso.
> 
> ...



I can relate to those strange things! But I never went out in public.



kawazoo said:


> I had a similar experience in childhood, taking padding from something I did around others without reservation to something I realized was unusual, and needed to be private. When I was little I would casually pad at home, but it quickly became something I only did in private once I noticed that nobody else I knew seemed nearly as fascinated by fat as I was. Around 11 or 12 (forget exactly when) is when it first took on a sexual tone, because that's when I realized that the excitement I felt was arousal. I've had my share of close calls as well, some just as close as yours! Though I never threw out my padding gear in an attempt to rid myself of the kink.



Thanks! Would love to talk more about padding!


----------



## curtis (Dec 5, 2020)

So, after years of fantasizing about wearing a Santa suit, I _*finally*_ went ahead and bought one this week off of Craigslist. Of course, this year/season is *the* most unusual/depressed Christmas holiday season ever to be wearing the big red suit. I certainly can't go pub crawling during a pandemic! Still, wearing the big man's suit under layers of padding, IS arousing.


----------



## Barrett (Dec 5, 2020)

I padded occasionally from a young age through most of my grade-school years, at which point its appeal gradually diminished and was supplanted by intentional weight gain.
Padding was a private affair for me, which started as a way to live out my fat dreams, which were very intense (to the degree of being formative) as a very young child, but have lessened in occurrence as I've aged.
I very rarely get fat dreams any more, which makes me a little sad.
From around 4th grade through 7th grade it was mostly a way of re-enacting the teasing I got pretty much daily from my friends, even my other fat friends, about my weight. 
My urge to pad started to be replaced more and more often during this period, and had faded completely by the time I hit 8th grade, in favor of its new matrix, intentional over-eating.
Pretending to be fat was no longer as fulfilling as the real thing; an evolution?, which was driven in no small part by the teasing I received, verbal and physical (pokes, pinches, being on the receiving end of a "pink belly" train [getting restrained or even held down while people take turns slap-patting your belly to make it turn pink, for those unfamiliar with the term], etc.)

And these days, I certainly don't need to pad.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 6, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Pretending to be fat was no longer as fulfilling as the real thing; an evolution?



Interesting comment, as it contrasts so sharply with my experience. I started padding, when I was about four years old, and I've never really stopped. There have been times, when I do it less often than at others, mainly because of work pressure.

These days I pad partly as a means to gain real weight. It just feels so good to be so huge that it motivates me to work harder at gaining more real weight.

And then I find that padding takes things into a whole new dimension. I think that it's because fantasy can take us places that reality can't. Apart from being interested in fat, I like the notion of inflation and padding allows me to explore that.


----------



## Barrett (Dec 6, 2020)

Shotha said:


> Interesting comment, as it contrasts so sharply with my experience. I started padding, when I was about four years old, and I've never really stopped. There have been times, when I do it less often than at others, mainly because of work pressure.
> 
> These days I pad partly as a means to gain real weight. It just feels so good to be so huge that it motivates me to work harder at gaining more real weight.
> 
> And then I find that padding takes things into a whole new dimension. I think that it's because fantasy can take us places that reality can't. Apart from being interested in fat, I like the notion of inflation and padding allows me to explore that.


Oh, I completely understand and empathize with your perspective.

But for me, padding became just like waking from a fat dream; the fulfillment I experienced was fleeting, because it wasn't real, and I felt a pang of loss when I woke up from such a dream, or when I had to remove the padding.

Or even if I thought too hard about the padding while I was padded. Padding is the wish, or desire; intangible. _Being_ fat is real; tangible.
And in this paradigm, I can have the reality almost as easily as I can create the fantasy. I can become as fat as I want to be. It just takes more time to get there.
But that journey is very satisfying. An actual full belly is way more enjoyable than stuffing a pillow or other type of padding under my shirt.

I think it boils-down to a difference in intensity; a need which I think I can attribute to the addictive nature of my brain (I have struggled with several forms of substance dependency in my lifetime; opiates, alcohol, food...).
With alcohol, for instance, I progressed from drinking beer, to wine, to hard liquor, before I quit drinking. I barely noticed the effect of two beers versus the effect of two shots of tequila. The beer lost its appeal because it wasn't strong enough to satisfy me.

Padding became like the beer. Being fat/getting fatter for real is like the tequila.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 6, 2020)

I think that we have some common ground about the disappointment of taking the padding off. For me the disappointment had another aspect to it. You can't strip off down to a pair of speedos in public, e.g. on the beach, at a poolside party, etc., if you're padded. You can only do that with real fat. For me being fat is an identity issue. I like to be seen to be "the fat man". You can't do that with padding. It always fascinates me how different people can have different angles on the same pursuit.


----------



## Barrett (Dec 7, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I think that we have some common ground about the disappointment of taking the padding off. For me the disappointment had another aspect to it. You can't strip off down to a pair of speedos in public, e.g. on the beach, at a poolside party, etc., if you're padded. You can only do that with real fat. For me being fat is an identity issue. I like to be seen to be "the fat man". You can't do that with padding. It always fascinates me how different people can have different angles on the same pursuit.


Yes, I can definitely say that was another reason why padding lost its appeal for me, especially during the time when it did.

From 5th through 7th grade the amount of teasing I received for my weight increased like crazy. I ran with three different groups of kids back then, moving between groups kind of in a cycle, but the one common thread between the three groups was that I was always the fat kid.

It was super embarrassing to be singled-out for being fat, and getting poked and pinched, and being the target of pink belly "attacks;" getting restrained or held down while the rest of the gang took turns slap-patting your belly until it turned red. (Most of us guys ran around without shirts on.)
But it was also a secret thrill, and I'd go home at the end of the day and fantasize about getting fatter so they would tease me more. That was when purposely over-eating really started to eclipse padding and become second nature, because I didn't want it to be fantasy anymore.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 7, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Yes, I can definitely say that was another reason why padding lost its appeal for me, especially during the time when it did.
> 
> From 5th through 7th grade the amount of teasing I received for my weight increased like crazy. I ran with three different groups of kids back then, moving between groups kind of in a cycle, but the one common thread between the three groups was that I was always the fat kid.
> 
> ...



I don't seem to get a lot of teasing about my weight or fat shaming. I think it's because I look rather ferocious, even though I wouldn't hurt a fly.

I've never experienced a pink belly attack. It probably wouldn't work on me, because I'm always bright red. When I was in Japan, I was given the nickname Akahito (赤人) meaning "red person", not to be confused with Akihito (明仁) the former emperor.


----------



## Barrett (Dec 7, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I don't seem to get a lot of teasing about my weight or fat shaming. I think it's because I look rather ferocious, even though I wouldn't hurt a fly.
> 
> I've never experienced a pink belly attack. It probably wouldn't work on me, because I'm always bright red. When I was in Japan, I was given the nickname Akahito (赤人) meaning "red person", not to be confused with Akihito (明仁) the former emperor.


I don't get teased or shamed anywhere near as much as an adult, and that's by my friends. And only because they know I'm a teddy bear under the surface that everyone else sees. I'm notorious for looking like I'm about to murder everyone.
I get occasional shaming comments from my family, but that has always been the case. And they're all a bunch of overweight hypocrites, so I shrug it off.

A pink belly probably wouldn't fly in most cases for an adult, either; not without violent reprisal, anyway. 
It's one of those things that kids do, being the mean little shits that they are to each other.
I gladly took the abuse, at least from the kids I ran with, because it drew attention away from the other fat kids in our group(s) who were upset by being teased.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 8, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I don't get teased or shamed anywhere near as much as an adult, and that's by my friends. And only because they know I'm a teddy bear under the surface that everyone else sees. I'm notorious for looking like I'm about to murder everyone.
> I get occasional shaming comments from my family, but that has always been the case. And they're all a bunch of overweight hypocrites, so I shrug it off.
> 
> A pink belly probably wouldn't fly in most cases for an adult, either; not without violent reprisal, anyway.
> ...



Being a gainer, I find that fat jokes, fat shaming, prodding, poking and patting don't upset me. When people do these things, they're letting me know that I've got the body I wanted.

At this time of year, I get a few little kids waving at me and saying, "Hello, Santa!" This sometimes embarrasses their mothers but I think that it's so cute.


----------



## Barrett (Dec 8, 2020)

Shotha said:


> Being a gainer, I find that fat jokes, fat shaming, prodding, poking and patting don't upset me. When people do these things, they're letting me know that I've got the body I wanted.
> 
> At this time of year, I get a few little kids waving at me and saying, "Hello, Santa!" This sometimes embarrasses their mothers but I think that it's so cute.


The teasing doesn't bother me, either. When I think about it, I can say that the teasing I got back when I was a kid living in Florida (my 5th-7th grade years) was probably the main thing that caused me to gravitate toward intentional gaining and away from padding, once I realized that I actually craved being teased.

And it's funny how I can say that I still get teased by kids (usually very young ones who haven't developed any filters yet). 
Not very often, but occasionally, one will point and say, to everyone within ear-shot, "Wow, that guy is FAT!" or ask, "Why is that man so fat?"
I can feel it bring a blush to my face, getting called-out, loudly, in a public space, but like you said, it embarrasses the heck out of their parents, which makes me laugh it off.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 8, 2020)

Barrett said:


> The teasing doesn't bother me, either. When I think about it, I can say that the teasing I got back when I was a kid living in Florida (my 5th-7th grade years) was probably the main thing that caused me to gravitate toward intentional gaining and away from padding, once I realized that I actually craved being teased.
> 
> And it's funny how I can say that I still get teased by kids (usually very young ones who haven't developed any filters yet).
> Not very often, but occasionally, one will point and say, to everyone within ear-shot, "Wow, that guy is FAT!" or ask, "Why is that man so fat?"
> I can feel it bring a blush to my face, getting called-out, loudly, in a public space, but like you said, it embarrasses the heck out of their parents, which makes me laugh it off.



Kids, unlike adults, often mean no harm with their comments and questions. Kids often like people who stand out, whether they're very fat, very thin, very tall, very muscular or whatever. A while back a friend's son was staring at me at an event. He finally plucked up the courage to come and ask me, "Why have you got such a big tummy?" The grown=ups on our table looked shocked to hear a child ask such a question. It told the boy, "It's because I give it a lot of exercise. The adults couldn't hide their laughter. The boy just said, "Oh," and walked away. He meant no harm. He was just curious.

And now back to padding, as that's the theme of this thread. A few years ago, I did a poll on a padding group, to see what people padded for. The responses showed many motivations and fantasies associated with padding. A lot of padding seemed to do with inflation fantasies and instant weight gain fantasies. I must look the results up again, because they were somewhat contrary to expectation.


----------



## Barrett (Dec 8, 2020)

My apologies for dragging the thread off-topic.
Sorry.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 8, 2020)

Barrett said:


> My apologies for dragging the thread off-topic.
> Sorry.



No worries, you were just padding out the thread!


----------



## Shotha (Dec 8, 2020)

Barrett said:


> My apologies for dragging the thread off-topic.
> Sorry.


I think that the divergence from the topic was relevant in that it talked about reasons for ceasing to pad.


----------



## curtis (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah, it "diverged" -- even got sorta "post-padding", if you will. No big deal, although I find padding to be an end in of itself.

While I certainly did enjoy padding even while I was heavier (2 years ago I was 203 pounds and tettered between "overweight" and *obese *according to the BMI charts), I still find transgressive pleasure in padding now that I am 152. Early this evening, for example, I took considerable pleasure in waddling downtown in my new Santa suit. It was quite a kick engaging in random exchanges with people on the street.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 9, 2020)

curtis said:


> Yeah, it "diverged" -- even got sorta "post-padding", if you will. No big deal, although I find padding to be an end in of itself.
> 
> While I certainly did enjoy padding even while I was heavier (2 years ago I was 203 pounds and tettered between "overweight" and *obese *according to the BMI charts), I still find transgressive pleasure in padding now that I am 152. Early this evening, for example, I took considerable pleasure in waddling downtown in my new Santa suit. It was quite a kick engaging in random exchanges with people on the street.



Yes, I find that padding and being fat for real (355 lb at my doctor's practice yesterday) give satisfaction in two completely different ways. However, the two interests intersect for me in the way that padding motivates me to work harder to put on some real weight.


----------



## CossaboomBoomBelly (Jan 8, 2021)

I started padding at about the same age as the OP, and like many others, my introduction to it was through cartoons--Violet from Willy Wonka, Templeton from Charlotte's Web, that insidious "Watch Out for the Munchies" PSA that aired on Saturday mornings on ABC...stuff like that. Watching those made me aroused and curious about what it was like to be fat. I'd stuff pillows and blankets under my shirt, carefully molding and shaping and smooshing them with my hands until my "belly" looked just right. Then I'd spend what seemed like hours admiring my huge, distended belly's profile in the mirror. Years and years and years later, I would still do it. I even used an air pump with a combination of large, heavy duty balloon over a base of blankets under a huge shirt with snaps on it so I could pop the buttons off one by one as my enormous belly slowly inflated. I loved it when the expanding balloon eventually created huge gaps in the shirt between the buttons just before the snaps exploded apart. That really added to the experience. I really felt "fat" doing that--the tightness of the shirts around my "belly" whenever I padded felt great.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 8, 2021)

CossaboomBoomBelly said:


> I started padding at about the same age as the OP, and like many others, my introduction to it was through cartoons--Violet from Willy Wonka, Templeton from Charlotte's Web, that insidious "Watch Out for the Munchies" PSA that aired on Saturday mornings on ABC...stuff like that. Watching those made me aroused and curious about what it was like to be fat. I'd stuff pillows and blankets under my shirt, carefully molding and shaping and smooshing them with my hands until my "belly" looked just right. Then I'd spend what seemed like hours admiring my huge, distended belly's profile in the mirror. Years and years and years later, I would still do it. I even used an air pump with a combination of large, heavy duty balloon over a base of blankets under a huge shirt with snaps on it so I could pop the buttons off one by one as my enormous belly slowly inflated. I loved it when the expanding balloon eventually created huge gaps in the shirt between the buttons just before the snaps exploded apart. That really added to the experience. I really felt "fat" doing that--the tightness of the shirts around my "belly" whenever I padded felt great.



Inflatable padding really makes you feel fat. I still use inflatable padding.


----------



## Hawaiianhealing (Apr 16, 2021)

shadowcat said:


> Padding was a big part of me as it was the only way I could live my fantasies. I would love to hear your experiences.
> 
> Around the age of six or seven, after being fascinated by weight gain on others, I started to fantasize about getting fat myself. The weird feelings I got were more intense. So intense, I convinced my childhood friends to play games in which I was the fat character. I remember loving the feeling. Looking down seeing a belly bulging out, how thick I felt, and feeling my belly rest on my lap, gave me a sense of heart racing excitement which could have been some form of arousal. I could not understand why I liked/wanted this.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this about yourself!


----------



## Shotha (Apr 17, 2021)

I pad and lately I have become something of an advocate for padding. A lot of people condemn padding as just being make-believe. I think that this is something of a misunderstanding. Padding is a person's inner reality regarding fat.

Let me put it this way. Suppose that you meet a fat man/woman that you really hit it off with and start dating him/her. Then you discover that he/she pads. How would you feel about it? The padding is a clear indication that he/she is happy with being fat and would probably like to be fatter. You no longer have to worry about showing that you like your boyfriend's/girlfriend's fat. Both of you will feel the same about them putting on weight and the same about them losing it. There will be none of those awkward moments, when you happy to see that they've put on some weight but daren't say anything about it for fear that they won't be happy about it.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Apr 18, 2021)

How is padding any different than a woman wearing falsies? Same principle I think.


----------



## jrose123 (Apr 18, 2021)

Padding is great. As a child, I was exposed to padding. Wearing a girdle is a form of padding. Girdles don't suck things in or hide anything. A girdle redistributes. There are girdles paneled for decreasing the stomach, making the butt look bigger, create more hips width, etc. Woman buy bras the redistribute my breast...minimizes, push up, semi, etc. Vanity is a real emotion. We love looking a certain way and try to accomplish that.
When I was young and a Girl Scout. We had a detailed lesson on undergarments. Bras, panties, girdles, corsets, pantyhose and tights, socks, slips and camisoles.i you wear the correct ones, your clothing fits better, therefore you feel better. After the lesson, everyone got a panty girdle, fat and skinny girls alike, according to your skin tone so your underwear would show under white clothing. I was hooked. 
Also, I was always the fat girl. Being a fat kid was awful, to me. I was so depressed. I didn't realize it at the time but I had a great life with lots of friends and love. All my friends were thin. One friend in particular real stayed close to me and copied what I did. Once someone told me she was envious. In my child mind, that was unbelievable and didn't make any sense. Being picked on, constantly teased, criticized for my weight, limited clothing choices...who would want that? Was told that she was envious of the attention I received. Crazy. Nevertheless, over the course of our childhood she gained weight. Eventually, she gotl arged than me and didn't want to be my friend.
I love my padding. It allows me to use myself as an artistic medium.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 18, 2021)

Jerry Thomas said:


> How is padding any different than a woman wearing falsies? Same principle I think.



I think that your right about that. They're both about altering one's body shape to a more desired shape.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 18, 2021)

jrose123 said:


> Padding is great. As a child, I was exposed to padding. Wearing a girdle is a form of padding. Girdles don't suck things in or hide anything. A girdle redistributes. There are girdles paneled for decreasing the stomach, making the butt look bigger, create more hips width, etc. Woman buy bras the redistribute my breast...minimizes, push up, semi, etc. Vanity is a real emotion. We love looking a certain way and try to accomplish that.
> When I was young and a Girl Scout. We had a detailed lesson on undergarments. Bras, panties, girdles, corsets, pantyhose and tights, socks, slips and camisoles.i you wear the correct ones, your clothing fits better, therefore you feel better. After the lesson, everyone got a panty girdle, fat and skinny girls alike, according to your skin tone so your underwear would show under white clothing. I was hooked.
> Also, I was always the fat girl. Being a fat kid was awful, to me. I was so depressed. I didn't realize it at the time but I had a great life with lots of friends and love. All my friends were thin. One friend in particular real stayed close to me and copied what I did. Once someone told me she was envious. In my child mind, that was unbelievable and didn't make any sense. Being picked on, constantly teased, criticized for my weight, limited clothing choices...who would want that? Was told that she was envious of the attention I received. Crazy. Nevertheless, over the course of our, as padders childhood she gained weight. Eventually, she gotl arged than me and didn't want to be my friend.
> I love my padding. It allows me to use myself as an artistic medium.



Thank you for your comments, which have really put padding into a much broader context for me. We, as a species, seem to like to alter our bodies, in ways that we feel make them look better.

You're comment about padding allowing you to use yourself as an artistic medium really resonates with me. I argued on a gainer's site that they should extend their allowing a second account to drawers and painters of gainer art to padders also try to create images, which please and make statements. They declined to extend the privilege of a second account to padders but said that if asked about this at a later date they might give a different answer.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Apr 19, 2021)

Which site was that? DeviantArt?


----------



## Shotha (Apr 19, 2021)

Jerry Thomas said:


> Which site was that? DeviantArt?



The site that I'm referring to is Grommr. The discussion about treating padding as gainer art and allowing padders to have a second account, as other gainer artists have, was with the admins and so it can't be seen. I have had many discussions with members of Grommr with the aim of making padding better accepted. I have noticed that more padders are out about padding these days. I like to think that this is partly thanks to me but I have to admit that the are other influences at work.


----------



## CossaboomBoomBelly (Aug 23, 2021)

Does anyone know if there is a community online where padding is discussed in depth? I'm very interested in hearing more about others' personal experiences with fat padding, and padding techniques. I have padded since I was quite young and, while I haven't done it in a few years, I really want to start again. I'd like to learn about and experiment with some new methods of padding.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 23, 2021)

CossaboomBoomBelly said:


> Does anyone know if there is a community online where padding is discussed in depth? I'm very interested in hearing more about others' personal experiences with fat padding, and padding techniques. I have padded since I was quite young and, while I haven't done it in a few years, I really want to start again. I'd like to learn about and experiment with some new methods of padding.



I know of a secret padders' group on Facebook, which I can arrange to put you in touch with.

There are also a number of relevant Discord groups that deal with padding and inflation.

So, lets start with the secret Facebook group, would you like me to put you in touch with the admin of that, i.e. I tell him where you can be found and he will sort things out from there.

And maybe it's time to start up a padders' thread on here, as more and more people are open about doing it these days.


----------



## CossaboomBoomBelly (Aug 24, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I know of a secret padders' group on Facebook, which I can arrange to put you in touch with.
> 
> There are also a number of relevant Discord groups that deal with padding and inflation.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you, Shotha. That would be fine. And I can't speak for anyone else at Dimensions, but I would participate in a padding discussion here.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 24, 2021)

CossaboomBoomBelly said:


> Thank you, Shotha. That would be fine. And I can't speak for anyone else at Dimensions, but I would participate in a padding discussion here.



So, you wants me to the guy that runs the secret FB group?

I'm always willing to talk about padding, too.


----------



## CossaboomBoomBelly (Aug 24, 2021)

Shotha said:


> So, you wants me to the guy that runs the secret FB group?



Yes, please.



Shotha said:


> I'm always willing to talk about padding, too.



Great! I guess what I am most curious about is what look various padders try to achieve and how they go about it.

I myself have pretty much always stuck to using a combination of pillows and blankets. Naturally, that was first thing I ever tried because it was the most handy. It took awhile to find the right sizes and kinds of pillows because most would be lumpy and/or produce odd squared or other shapes under my shirts. I was particularly interested in looking like I had a huge belly. I'd been inspired by the instantaneous weight gain in various cartoons I saw way back when, and back in those days, if an animator wanted to show a gluttonous weight gain, most of the time they would just draw the character with a huge belly to convey that. So, that's what I was trying to achieve when I padded. I didn't really care about realism or looking like I was fat all over. I just wanted a big belly.

Anyway, eventually I found that if I used softer, squishier pillows and blankets, I could fold them, mold and shape them after I stuffed them in my shirt. Usually I had to wrestle around with the padding to accomplish what I wanted, but after stuffing the topmost pillow(s) in, and reaching through the neckhole of the shirt to pull them up into position, I got the basic shape I wanted. Then, I'd squish and moosh and mold and shape the padding with my hands and roll around on the floor from side to side on my stomach to smooth it out, followed by more shaping. That way my belly looked round and wide from the front and I also had the profile I wanted--a smooth, sloped, elliptical curve from my chest down to my waist, protruding far out and sagging just a little bit over the waistband of my pants or shorts. Just like the fat bellies in the cartoons.

This was the method I started with and always went back to because it was the easiest and most reliable, and consistently gave me the look I was going for. Eventually, I found that if I used one of those sobakawa buckwheat pillows, I could add some weight and a nice, slight sag to my belly. The extra weight felt good, like I'd actually gained weight in my gut.

The one problem with using pillows is that they squish down and flatten out easily so you can't put on a button-down shirt over them and expect to pop any buttons. You just wind up looking like the Michelin Man. I was particularly inspired by the scene at the end of the old Popeye cartoon called "Egypt Us" where Wimpy becomes so fat that his buttons pop off of his shirt. I wanted to recreate that, and using pillows just didn't work. So I tried other types of padding.

I tried padding with water a couple of times. The first time, I used a single garbage bag stuffed into a button down shirt, filling it with gallon jugs of water through the neckhole of the shirt. It got fairly big before the bag burst. Of course, water went everywhere, but fortunately I had been smart enough to fill the bag while standing in the tub.

The next time I used 4 bags, one inside the other, etc. I also put a folded blanket underneath to reduce the amount of water needed. It turned out OK, but wasn't one of my better padding efforts. It was extremely heavy, as well, and hard to move around, even though I did venture out of the bathroom and around the house. Plus, the bag started to leak and my shirt got wet in spots, and it looked like I had sweat stains all over.

I got closer to my goal of popping buttons with the water padding. I filled the bag up with enough water so that my belly protruded out about a foot and so that the shirt stretched out until there were gaps between the buttons, which I admit, looked pretty good! But no amount of pushing my stomach out and exhaling could get the buttons to pop.

I gave up using water as the shape didn't look as good as with the pillows. Then I tried inflation. After thinking about it for awhile and looking around for the right materials, I engineered a rig that worked fairly well.  I bought a small air pump (which was noisy as hell and which I dared use only once in awhile so as not to tip off the neighbors), about six feet of 3/4" plastic tubing, and a large heavy duty balloon. I had to use lots of tape to make each end airtight. Then I bought a huge (6XL or 8XL?) button down shirt with snaps, an equally huge t-shirt to hold everything in place underneath, an extra large pair of jeans, and collected as many blankets and pillows and towels as I could. I used the blankets and pillows and towels as a base for my belly, and to make love handles. I also stuffed some in my jeans. I found that when sitting, this helps give some good leverage from underneath if you need to help the buttons or snaps to pop.

I then set up my camera on a tripod to film a video, and took the mirror from my dresser to wedge in one end of the couch while I sat on the other so I could see my belly in profile as it was inflating. I started the camera, sat on the couch, stuck the balloon end of the tube from the pump up under my shirt(s) and flattened it out, and, with the pump and tube hidden on the side of my farthest from the camera, I started the pump. The balloon inflated slowly but when it had fully stretched out the button down shirt, it started pressing into me with a lot of pressure. I was excited to see the gapping between the buttons, getting larger and larger and larger. My belly was enormous by that point, extending out past my knees. Finally, while I was totally absorbed in my fantasy, one of the snaps burst. It was an unbelievable feeling. I felt so fat. I mean, I don't know what it really feels like to be fat, but I really felt like had eaten a few tables' worth of food. I I got a second of relief when the snap burst open, and then the balloon expanded some more and another snap burst, and then a third. The only thing missing was the sound of buttons ricocheting off the walls! I enhanced the 'skit' by having a box of donuts sitting on the couch beside me and stuffing my face with one as the buttons popped. By that point the balloon was so big it didn't look like a belly anymore, just a huge, round balloon with me attached to it. But I had pretty much accomplished what I wanted.

I posted the video on Youtube I remember it getting some laughs. Wish I still had a copy!

But that's my experience with various types of padding in a nutshell.

There's a guy on Youtube who uses what looks like a silicone gel-filled bag or pouch, wrapped in a blanket. It looks like a super big breast implant. The effect it creates is really something. It jiggles and bounces and sloshes around. I wish I could find something similar.

Anyway, as I said, I'd be interested to hear how others who pad do it.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 24, 2021)

CossaboomBoomBelly said:


> Yes, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've asked the admin from the secret padding group to have a word with you on here.

It sounds like your aims and experiences are pretty similar to my own. I experimented as a child with cushions inside my clothes after seeing characters in cartoons and films getting instantly fat or blown up.

Once I left home, I could experiment more freely. I tried water padding but it didn't satisfy me, because I just wanted to have a huge belly and water padding wasn't good for that. I also have a preoccupation with being blown up. So, I bought some large clothes. I have 10XL button down shirts, T-shirts up to 15XL, a pair of 102-inch jeans and shorts that stretch up just as big. I used large trash bags, two of them one inside the other. I put on undergarments. I arrange the trash bags inside those. Then I put belts and straps in place to keep the bags in place and create the shape that I want. I tie the trash bags to a length of flexible plastic tubing that I feed up trough the neck of my clothes. The overgarments go over all of this. Then I blow myself up.  I insert something like the end of a pen inside the tube to keep the air in.

I love padding this way, because I achieve the size and shape that I want. I also love the way that it feels. The bag presses against my real belly and moves with it. I like the tight feeling that I get. It's also touch-sensitive. If something touches my fake belly, air compression transmits the touch to my real belly. Sometimes I feel as if I'm going to explode.

I'll private message you a could of photos.


----------



## CossaboomBoomBelly (Aug 24, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I've asked the admin from the secret padding group to have a word with you on here.
> 
> It sounds like your aims and experiences are pretty similar to my own. I experimented as a child with cushions inside my clothes after seeing characters in cartoons and films getting instantly fat or blown up.
> 
> ...



I didn't know they made 15XL t-shirts! So you manually inflate? I never thought of doing that, since it would take so many breaths and so much time, but I guess that would solve the noise problem. You only use the trash bags? In your pics your belly looks so round, like you used a beach ball. I wouldn't have thought the trash bag would inflate to a round shape.

I hate to admit that I would still pad as an adult. It seems like a fetish, or whatever, that one would outgrow. But it seems like the only way to satisfy the occasional urge to look and experience "being" fat.

I know I started at an early age. I just don't know _why_ I started. That always bothered me.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 24, 2021)

CossaboomBoomBelly said:


> I didn't know they made 15XL t-shirts! So you manually inflate? I never thought of doing that, since it would take so many breaths and so much time, but I guess that would solve the noise problem. You only use the trash bags? In your pics your belly looks so round, like you used a beach ball. I wouldn't have thought the trash bag would inflate to a round shape.
> 
> I hate to admit that I would still pad as an adult. It seems like a fetish, or whatever, that one would outgrow. But it seems like the only way to satisfy the occasional urge to look and experience "being" fat.
> 
> I know I started at an early age. I just don't know _why_ I started. That always bothered me.



I use the belts and straps to create the round shape that I want and to stop the trash bags from expanding upwards over my chest. It keeps it quiet. And I like to take my time over it.

A psychologist might call it a fetish. All that we need to know is that it's fun. We don't seem to outgrow it. It's good harmless fun. I'm a gainer too but the only way that I can have the size and shape that I want is through the fantasy that padding allows me to enjoy for a short while.

I have my theories about why I started padding. I think that it will always remain a mystery to me and I like a good mystery. And do I need to know why I like chocolate cake?


----------



## CossaboomBoomBelly (Aug 25, 2021)

Shotha said:


> ... the only way that I can have the size and shape that I want is through the fantasy that padding allows me to enjoy *for a short while*.



I think you hit the nail on the head, at least in my case. I like being able to take the padding off when I get tired of it or when the fantasy is ...over. When I've padded in the past, I was always afraid of being caught or found out. That was part of the thrill of it, I suppose. Being caught and having to come up with an explanation. 

When I was younger I often fantasized about my friends catching me in the act and having to tell them that I liked pretending I had a big, fat belly. I wondered how they would react, whether they would try it, too, etc.

I often wonder how I would explain my interest in it, and how peculiar or unsavory people would find it.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Aug 25, 2021)

I am not really into padding right now, but I did try the pillow under the t-shirt thing when I was about 8 years old, just to see how I would look (I was already fat/chubby). Just curious, do you pad in private only. or do you go out in public to see how other people react? How about using fat suits?


----------



## Shotha (Aug 25, 2021)

CossaboomBoomBelly said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head, at least in my case. I like being able to take the padding off when I get tired of it or when the fantasy is ...over. When I've padded in the past, I was always afraid of being caught or found out. That was part of the thrill of it, I suppose. Being caught and having to come up with an explanation.
> 
> When I was younger I often fantasized about my friends catching me in the act and having to tell them that I liked pretending I had a big, fat belly. I wondered how they would react, whether they would try it, too, etc.
> 
> I often wonder how I would explain my interest in it, and how peculiar or unsavory people would find it.



For me, it's always been the other way round. I hate having to take the padding off. I certainly enjoy the thrill created by the possibility of being caught. When I go to the beach, I like to take my shirt off, to show off my big belly. You can't do that with padding.

This is how I look now:



I'm still not satisfied. I want to have an unrealistically big ball belly. So, I still pad.

I don't know how I would explain my interest in padding. I think that it's a manifestation of my desire to be fat. When I talk to people, who are interested in padding, I stress that it's such a harmless innocent pursuit. Sticking a couple of cushions up your jumper does no harm to others. I also don't think that there is anything yukky about it.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 25, 2021)

Jerry Thomas said:


> I am not really into padding right now, but I did try the pillow under the t-shirt thing when I was about 8 years old, just to see how I would look (I was already fat/chubby). Just curious, do you pad in private only. or do you go out in public to see how other people react? How about using fat suits?



I used to go out a lot, wearing padding. These days, I don't do it so much, as I don't go out so much, because I'm getting old. I don't think that people noticed. I would often go to a pub and, when I went to the restroom, I would blow my padding up bigger. People didn't notice my belly growing by 12" during t he evening. I seem to get more reaction from other people with my real belly.

I've thought about using a fatsuit but they don't appeal much to me, as I want an unrealistically big ball belly. Padding isn't a one size-fits-all issue. There are many products for padders that are commercially available these day and many people greatly enjoy using them. One day I might find a product that suits me.


----------



## CossaboomBoomBelly (Aug 26, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I used to go out a lot, wearing padding. These days, I don't do it so much, as I don't go out so much, because I'm getting old. I don't think that people noticed. I would often go to a pub and, when I went to the restroom, I would blow my padding up bigger. People didn't notice my belly growing by 12" during t he evening. I seem to get more reaction from other people with my real belly.
> 
> I've thought about using a fatsuit but they don't appeal much to me, as I want an unrealistically big ball belly. Padding isn't a one size-fits-all issue. There are many products for padders that are commercially available these day and many people greatly enjoy using them. One day I might find a product that suits me.




That's interesting. I'm surprised nobody would notice the inflation difference. That's quite a big difference in size. 

Do you go out in public at your maximum size, or closer to your actual size? I would think it would be hard for people not to notice a 105" gut.

As for me, I'd never go out in public. First off, the only thing I pad is my stomach, so it wouldn't convince anybody, especially as big as I want it look. . I don't care for the look of a fatsuit, either. And second, I wouldn't want anyone attaching the face to the belly. I'd never live it down!


----------



## Shotha (Aug 27, 2021)

CossaboomBoomBelly said:


> That's interesting. I'm surprised nobody would notice the inflation difference. That's quite a big difference in size.
> 
> Do you go out in public at your maximum size, or closer to your actual size? I would think it would be hard for people not to notice a 105" gut.
> 
> As for me, I'd never go out in public. First off, the only thing I pad is my stomach, so it wouldn't convince anybody, especially as big as I want it look. . I don't care for the look of a fatsuit, either. And second, I wouldn't want anyone attaching the face to the belly. I'd never live it down!



What people don't notice no longer surprises me. When I went out padded, it was much smaller than 105". I've presented my 105" persona on Hallowe'en.

I just want to pad my belly. I've always wanted a huge belly.


----------



## BlueDrewTN (Aug 27, 2021)

Jerry Thomas said:


> I am not really into padding right now, but I did try the pillow under the t-shirt thing when I was about 8 years old, just to see how I would look (I was already fat/chubby). Just curious, do you pad in private only. or do you go out in public to see how other people react? How about using fat suits?



I started as a kid, padding with pillows, sheets, towels, blankets- all i various combinations to try and get the size or shape I liked. Into my teens, I started layering clothes and then padding over that, but it wasn't any fun outside of winter season. I moved on to padding to look as realistic as I could, in my 20s. From there, the padding has slowly evolved into various 'store bought' pieces that I use either alone or with one of the fatsuits (also 'store' bought). I generally pad up in the fatsuit with a little extra shaping to go out in, but I still love padding other larger-than-life sizes and shapes in private at home.

I do go out fairly often fatsuited, but never around home because I'm in such a small town. I 'save' it for vacations, where I can go out several times since no one knows me. I also get my best friend / boyfriend into the fatsuit as well, since he enjoys padding up, but relies on me for technique. I'll add a fatsuited photo to this post for you as well. 
-Drew


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 27, 2021)

BlueDrewTN said:


> I started as a kid, padding with pillows, sheets, towels, blankets- all i various combinations to try and get the size or shape I liked. Into my teens, I started layering clothes and then padding over that, but it wasn't any fun outside of winter season. I moved on to padding to look as realistic as I could, in my 20s. From there, the padding has slowly evolved into various 'store bought' pieces that I use either alone or with one of the fatsuits (also 'store' bought). I generally pad up in the fatsuit with a little extra shaping to go out in, but I still love padding other larger-than-life sizes and shapes in private at home.
> 
> I do go out fairly often fatsuited, but never around home because I'm in such a small town. I 'save' it for vacations, where I can go out several times since no one knows me. I also get my best friend / boyfriend into the fatsuit as well, since he enjoys padding up, but relies on me for technique. I'll add a fatsuited photo to this post for you as well.
> -Drew



Very realistic looking, not a bad job!


----------



## BlueDrewTN (Aug 27, 2021)

RVGleason said:


> Very realistic looking, not a bad job!



Thank you! Here's 3 other shots; same padding but different clothes. 
This is mostly what it looks like when I go out padded, or Chris goes out padded.


----------



## CossaboomBoomBelly (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm curious. When you guys go out in public padded, do you think people suspect that it's padding? I mean, the padding doesn't move like flesh does. Wouldn't people be suspicious once they saw you walking?


----------



## BlueDrewTN (Aug 27, 2021)

CossaboomBoomBelly said:


> I'm curious. When you guys go out in public padded, do you think people suspect that it's padding? I mean, the padding doesn't move like flesh does. Wouldn't people be suspicious once they saw you walking?


No one's really stared, or pointed, or asked odd questions. I don't have any video of the fatsuits in motion, but they do well enough, I think.
I watch Chris when he walks and moves about and I don't see anything that might give it away.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 27, 2021)

BlueDrewTN said:


> I started as a kid, padding with pillows, sheets, towels, blankets- all i various combinations to try and get the size or shape I liked. Into my teens, I started layering clothes and then padding over that, but it wasn't any fun outside of winter season. I moved on to padding to look as realistic as I could, in my 20s. From there, the padding has slowly evolved into various 'store bought' pieces that I use either alone or with one of the fatsuits (also 'store' bought). I generally pad up in the fatsuit with a little extra shaping to go out in, but I still love padding other larger-than-life sizes and shapes in private at home.
> 
> I do go out fairly often fatsuited, but never around home because I'm in such a small town. I 'save' it for vacations, where I can go out several times since no one knows me. I also get my best friend / boyfriend into the fatsuit as well, since he enjoys padding up, but relies on me for technique. I'll add a fatsuited photo to this post for you as well.
> -Drew



Very nice photos.


----------



## TubbyTim (Aug 29, 2021)

Padding from an early age - like 7. Then I got fat for real and didn't need padding. I would go shirtless whenever possible, and enjoyed people looking at my rolls, whether adults or other kids. The first time I remember eating to deliberately gain weight was 11.

As an adult, bought a fake belly off eBay, intending to wear it in public and see reactions, but the fake belly was so fake-looking that I didn't end up doing it. You really need a belly that SAGS, and swings, and jiggles. I ended up selling the fake belly.

But the concept of padding is so delicious, still...!


----------



## Striker79 (Sep 6, 2021)

Cossaboombelly are you the same user that wrote *Monika and Me* ?
I like so much that story and I'm desperately looking for similar stories


----------



## Van (Oct 25, 2021)

I used to pad as a child... I gave it a try last night... It felt so liberating and fulfilling... I felt like a kid all over again... I liked how I had to turn sideways to fit through my closet and bathroom door... I liked feeling of my arms and legs being held captive... I liked how my fake belly rubbed up against the door frame when I squeezed through... It got a little too hot after a while.. So I took it off... The next time I pad I'm going to turn the air up or the fan on...


----------



## HarryKrak (Nov 13, 2021)

I used to pad when I was a kid. The shape or realism was not an issue, I just wanted a huge belly. (I was wire thin as a kid). I just put pillows up my shirt until my belly curved off into the distance until I could not reach around it. And the reason I wanted a huge belly was to squash. I would pad whenever I was alone. But when my younger cousins would come to visit. I would pad, then get on top of them and squash them with my enourmous belly. I enjoyed using my size to make them suffer. (I am still thin but I do enjoy being squashed by a SSBBW, that is a genuine SSBBW not a padded one  ).


----------



## curtis (Feb 17, 2022)

Sooooo, I went out padded a couple of nights two weeks ago to an old haunt on the north side. First night was a slow one. I was fairly invisible and I didn't recognize a soul. A drunk dude kept on wanting to engage me on the subject of punk rock. After two beers I got bored and left. Second night was quiet again. I was about cut bait when this hot manic pixie dream girl with her two drunk friends pile in and sit down next to me. Showing interest, the manic pixie dream girl starts to engage with me, flirting. She wants to see my photography. She starts poking me in my "belly rolls", playfully. She doesn't seem to detect my prosthetics.

Suddenly, her dull drunk friends have had enough and want to change venues.


----------



## curtis (Feb 17, 2022)

Oh, I didn't mention that she was the age of my sons. Thus, I didn't pursue. 

But -- did I just dream that happened or did that play that way??


----------



## Shotha (Feb 17, 2022)

curtis said:


> Oh, I didn't mention that she was the age of my sons. Thus, I didn't pursue.
> 
> But -- did I just dream that happened or did that play that way??



Some people find big bellies attractive.


----------



## curtis (Feb 17, 2022)

NEWS FLASH!


----------



## tracii 4591 (Feb 18, 2022)

I saw this subject on another site and I never knew it was a thing.
I had seen threads with padding in the title but never read them and passed over that thread.
It is an interesting subject and I do like reading the reasons why people do it.
Drew you look amazing in that first pic you posted, very hot.
The other 3 are great too TBH.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 18, 2022)

here's one of me padded. It shows that padding doesn't have to be about reality.


----------



## Striker79 (Mar 7, 2022)

*


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Mar 27, 2022)

shadowcat said:


> Padding was a big part of me as it was the only way I could live my fantasies. I would love to hear your experiences.
> 
> Around the age of six or seven, after being fascinated by weight gain on others, I started to fantasize about getting fat myself. The weird feelings I got were more intense. So intense, I convinced my childhood friends to play games in which I was the fat character. I remember loving the feeling. Looking down seeing a belly bulging out, how thick I felt, and feeling my belly rest on my lap, gave me a sense of heart racing excitement which could have been some form of arousal. I could not understand why I liked/wanted this.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what age I was, but maybe 8 yo. I was having fantastics of fatness of myself and a girl from school every boy had a crush on were super sized at least to an 8 yo. 
I stretched out a few of my dad's t- shirts and later adding his long johns to stuff with pillows, but those weren't enough, so I found extra blankets to add, still not fat enough, adding bath towels to achieve the look I wanted for myself. Waddling around the house late night when my parents were gone, checking out what I looked like in the full length mirror, laying on their bed pretending I was smashing or being smashed by that girl.
Then that got old so being 8, in my normal size I could crawl under end tables and the dinning room table and pretend to get stuck.....and that's when my parents would get home and catch me.
Then I'd get questioned what I was doing and why, to which the answer was always, I don't know, so I'd get lectured for what seemed like hours and sent to bed again. After getting caught and lectured several times I stopped and just fantastized in my head as I then knew what I looked like and felt like fat. Though I alittle but later I started drawing fat women or myself fat, too fat to move well fat.
If I ever get the SSBBW I desire in my life and she's likes mutual gaining, I'm going for it and marrying her. 
Which also btw is why I've persued a career in food first cooking, waiting tables and catering, then frying donuts, then baking donuts, cookies, Cheesecakes, brownies all from scratch to prepare for that day. It hasn't happened yet, though I'm still hopeful it will, anyone?


----------



## CossaboomBoomBelly (May 19, 2022)

Striker79 said:


> Cossaboombelly are you the same user that wrote *Monika and Me* ?
> I like so much that story and I'm desperately looking for similar stories




I am. That was a very long time ago. Thank you for the kind words. I'm glad you enjoyed it. I wrote it after reading the stories of Big Chris, so you might look up his work if you haven't already, specifically "More 2 love More 2 Gain", which was my favorite, and also "Heavy Honeymoon Heaven" and "Fat Husbands Club." There might be others, but those are the three of his I remember that I really liked. I'm not sure where to find them anymore though. Maybe someone here saved them and could re-post them for you if you made a request.


----------



## CossaboomBoomBelly (May 19, 2022)

Shotha said:


> It shows that padding doesn't have to be about reality.



For me, having a cartoonishly huge belly is what makes padding fun. If I wanted it to look "real", I'd just gain fifty pounds.


----------



## Shotha (May 20, 2022)

CossaboomBoomBelly said:


> For me, having a cartoonishly huge belly is what makes padding fun. If I wanted it to look "real", I'd just gain fifty pounds.



I just find more and more things that people get out of padding.


----------



## curtis (Oct 24, 2022)

BlueDrewTN said:


> Thank you! Here's 3 other shots; same padding but different clothes.
> This is mostly what it looks like when I go out padded, or Chris goes out padded.


Pretty credible.


----------

